# Building Catio in Dubai



## darryliswright (Apr 25, 2015)

Good Morning all,

As this is my first post,a little about myself.....

I came to Dubai 7 years ago and work in the Oil and Gas Industry. I've moved from the Marina to JLT and have finally settled in a Villa.

I have 3 wonderful cats that I'd like to introduce to the outdoors, safely and securely. 

Does anyone know of a company/person who will build a catio (cat patio) onto a Villa? I've done a little research but have come up empty handed. Any names, contacts etc will be great.

Tks,

Darryl


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You mean a glorified cage?


----------



## darryliswright (Apr 25, 2015)

That's right!


----------



## Girlie13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Daryl, I will be moving with my cat to Dubai in a couple of months. Did you ever find someone to build your catio?

Thanks!


----------



## darryliswright (Apr 25, 2015)

Girlie13 said:


> Hi Daryl, I will be moving with my cat to Dubai in a couple of months. Did you ever find someone to build your catio?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

In the end I made the Catio myself. The best place to get materials is Dragon Mart, I believe. I used 2"x2" wooded frames that slotted together and secured this all to a wall. Essentially the Catio is freestanding and modular.

The only person I did get a response from was a guy from Dubai Kennels and Cattery, he was able to do it as well, but was quite expensive, which was why I chose to do it myself.

Sorry I'm not able to provide any contact details, don't believe many people actually have this done out here.


----------



## Girlie13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok, thx for the reply. I may have to do it myself when I get there as well ! I currently have a patio where I attached plastic mesh to the top of the wooden fence with flagpost holders. It's only to stop my cat from jumping over the fence, but I definitely want something more safe and secure to keep other animals out when I move to Dubai. Are you able to share any pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you a member of The Bin Kitty collective yet on Facebook? There are some old posts on there with different options how to cat proof your garden. Do a search on there for catfence.

Here's one I found: https://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/videos/10154220449691512/
It's not as drastic as netting up the garden like a cage.


----------

